# Drill press sanding station with dust extraction



## Dalboy (6 May 2009)

Found this somewhere and made it so that I could use sanding drums without dust everywhere. It works a treat you can raise and lower the table so as to use the whole drum





Complete with different inserts plus some spares


----------



## OPJ (7 May 2009)

I'm sure I've seen this elsewhere... :wink:

Looks good. I bet it works well, too.


----------



## Dalboy (7 May 2009)

After seeing yours did think of rebuilding and incorporating the top of yours and the dust extraction of this. And yes you have seen it before "I wonder where"


----------



## wizer (7 May 2009)

Very nice Dal, but I had to go get the magnifying glass to see the pic


----------



## Dalboy (7 May 2009)

Couldn't make up my mind what size to put the pictures as. Will use larger size next time


----------



## wizer (7 May 2009)

450px is my reccomendation


----------



## Dalboy (7 May 2009)

Have changed size in first post


----------



## wizer (7 May 2009)

hehe me and my big mouth. That's a bit too large. If you go for 450px, that's about big enough to see but not too big that people have to scroll left and right.


----------



## Dalboy (7 May 2009)

That's the only two sizes I can get I must be doing something wrong


----------



## DaveL (7 May 2009)

If you look here you will find one I made 4+ years ago. 8)


----------



## Dalboy (7 May 2009)

DaveL
If memory serves me correct I found this design in a magazine but like most things there are probably a lot of different ones each one serving the builder how they want. I see there is one in the thread that you pointed out with a fence fitted. That's what I want to add to this one to make it dual purpose


----------

